# djbdns - tinydns not working

## yaman666

I followed both:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_a_DNS_Server_with_DJBDNS

and

http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/run-server.html

However, tinydns does not seem to be working. It times out when I try to troubleshoot with:

```
dnsq a my.domain.com x.x.x.x
```

or

```
dig @x.x.x.x my.domain.com
```

All services seem to be running and dnscache seems to be working.

Any suggestions?

----------

## venom

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> venom@sexy _~ $ dnsq a <my_host> <my_ip>
> 
> 1 <my_host>:
> ...

 

it is my djbdns server - everything works correctly (i think), but when I try this commands, which you wrote here, it seems, that it's not working  :Wink: 

in my opinion, if scvscan is starting without any problems djbdns should work

----------

## yaman666

Thanks for the reply!

I guess I'll have to wait for 48-72 hours to see if everything gets updated.  :Smile: 

----------

## darkphader

 *yaman666 wrote:*   

> I followed both:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_a_DNS_Server_with_DJBDNS
> 
> and
> ...

 

As they both use different usernames, different groupnames, and different places for the configuration files you may want to state exactly what parts you used from each. The Gentoo setup will also install axfrdns when you install tinydns - this may not be needed.

Did you run:

```
cat /service/tinydns/env/IP
```

 and does it return your x.x.x.x ?

Chris

----------

## darkphader

 *venom wrote:*   

> but when I try this commands, which you wrote here, it seems, that it's not working

 

It should certainly work if you're running them on the server running tinydns! And from anywhere else with a working route to the tinydns server. Your previous post, before the edit, with your IP address and hostname worked just fine.

Chris

----------

## darkphader

 *yaman666 wrote:*   

> I guess I'll have to wait for 48-72 hours to see if everything gets updated.

 

For what to get updated?

With both 

```
dnsq a my.domain.com x.x.x.x
```

 and 

```
dig @x.x.x.x my.domain.com
```

 the request for the information is made directly to the name server, therefore no propagation is required nor a resolving cache (such as dnscache).

Chris

----------

## venom

huh  :Wink:  in my box, this commands don't work fine  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sexy venom # dig @192.168.0.2 www.getnoo.org
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> @192.168.0.2 www.getnoo.org
> ...

 

my djbdns works good - this is something wrong with 'dig' i think (but what?)... 

@yaman 666 - try your DNS here http://www.dnsstuff.com/

----------

## yaman666

Let me start out with saying that everything works fine and hosts resolve even though I can't get it to function locally.

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As they both use different usernames, different groupnames, and different places for the configuration files you may want to state exactly what parts you used from each. The Gentoo setup will also install axfrdns when you install tinydns - this may not be needed.
> 
> 

 

I did gentoo setup but then went along with the other instructions for troubleshooting, to make sure I didn't miss anything. And the other instructions mention axfrdns as well.

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you run:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes it does

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For what to get updated?
> 
> 

 

Well, I migrated dns server from redhat to gentoo, so it takes some time for dns cache to expire and start using the new server for hostname resolution.

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It should certainly work if you're running them on the server running tinydns! And from anywhere else with a working route to the tinydns server. Your previous post, before the edit, with your IP address and hostname worked just fine. 
> 
> 

 

They still don't, even though tinydns does work. They do work on redhat, but not on gentoo apparently. May be different setup?

 *venom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> my djbdns works good - this is something wrong with 'dig' i think (but what?)...
> 
> 

 

Neither dig nor dnsq work for me, so that leads me to believe it's something specific about gentoo setup.

 *venom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @yaman 666 - try your DNS here http://www.dnsstuff.com/
> 
> 

 

Thanks! Will try.

----------

